# All does no bucks



## Walleye Killa (Sep 15, 2008)

I have never hunted a place where all i see is does,until the last 2 years,any answers on how to draw a buck or 2 in? I have tried about everything with no results.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Shoot Some Does..Maybe the Doe to buck ratio is way out of wack..

or Wait till Rut..when theres Does Usually the Bucks will be nearby


----------



## Walleye Killa (Sep 15, 2008)

I had never thought to thin them out. thanks for the comeback


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd say you are in good shape for when the rut comes in. I used to get really frustrated during early bowseason because all I used to see was Does. My dad told me long ago that where there are Does, there will be bucks when the rut kicks in. Just another valuable lesson my dad has taught me over the years.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

As the others have said......this is a no brainer.....keep hunting it, pre-rut and rut, you'll see some horns. Also, keep your grunt call handy. Good luck!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i say wack some does .. first day if a doe gives me a shot she is going to get smoked i can promise u that one


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

All I can say is rut rut rut rut, but if there is lots of does, it dont hurt to fill your cooler with meat. Rember you cant eat horns no matter how long you boil or grill them they are still tuff.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I know everyone says does = bucks durning the rut but but if there are too many does the bucks will not have to travel far to find a willing partner. You need to kill some does and it will increase your chances of a buck looking for does.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with the suggestions of thinning the does, particularly if the area has not had this done much in the recent years. If left uncontrolled the doe numbers will skyrocket.

Another thought for seeing the bucks is to perhaps think thick. I don't know where you are hunting but if you are working the openings and field edges perhaps you are just not seeing the bucks because they are not showing up int he daylight. The bigger bucks like to often times stick to the thickest brushy areas as much as possible. Of course that all goes by the wayside when the rut kicks in but as was mentioned if there are a lot of does around he will not need to go far to find them, nor will he need to compete for them. The rut is a lot more enjoyable when the bucks have competition. Watching 3-4 bucks courting a single hot doe is common with a good buck/doe ratio.


----------

